# Matthews Switchback -Why So Many For Sale?



## gregg

I'm looking for a new/used bow and have noticed a bunch of used Matthews Switchback bows for sale, is it because they were so popular that there are naturally more used ones for sale, or is there a problem with these bows that I don't know about?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## blazer21

*Switchback*

Don't know why so many are on the market, I sold mine last year and truely regret it!  Probably the best shooting bow mathews has ever made! Get yourself one you will not regret it.


----------



## m1rt2n3

out with the old and in with the new.


----------



## Taylor Co.

m1rt2n3 said:


> out with the old and in with the new.



Yep, I agree. Good bows in their day and still are, just have some vibration and are slower by today's standards..alot of folks have just figured out that there is some smoother, faster, quieter, less vibration bows out there on the market..not really that big of a revelation, things have been out much better for awhile now. 
If the speed loss doesn't bother you the "Hitchback" will do all you want to do.


----------



## C Cape

Had a guy trade in a Switchback XT earlier....I had forgotten how good those bows shoot.  It's just the cycle of people buying new bows.  I had 5 reezen's traded in right after the Z7 Xtreme and Z7 Magnum came out.  Just how it goes.


----------



## jamie1231

i think every is going to the Z7 series myself


----------



## The Fever

I wish I could pick one up


----------



## G5guy23

Bows are like cell phones now,something better every year!!!


----------



## Bucky T

I have a Switchback XT.  Bought it new in 06.

Don't plan on getting rid of it anytime soon.  

A fantastic bow!


----------



## GAGE

Bucky T said:


> I have a Switchback XT.  Bought it new in 06.
> 
> Don't plan on getting rid of it anytime soon.
> 
> A fantastic bow![/QUOTE
> 
> That is how I feel about my MQ1, which I bought new a long time ago.


----------



## Trizey

I've got a Switchback I've been thinking about selling, just don't have time to bowhunt anymore.


----------



## drhunter1

Bucky T said:


> I have a Switchback XT.  Bought it new in 06.
> 
> Don't plan on getting rid of it anytime soon.
> 
> A fantastic bow!




Same here. Bought mine in 07. Shoots like a dream and is plenty fast. Not getting rid of it any time soon.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

The XT was the best and best selling bow that Mathews had. That was until the Z7 took its place. My guess would be that they are now wanting to upgrade.


----------



## stringmusic

I shoot the XT as well and I LOVE it!


----------



## stringmusic

Taylor Co. said:


> Yep, I agree. Good bows in their day and still are, just have some vibration and are slower by today's standards..alot of folks have just figured out that there is some smoother, faster, quieter, less vibration bows out there on the market..not really that big of a revelation, things have been out much better for awhile now.
> If the speed loss doesn't bother you the "Hitchback" will do all you want to do.



Awwwww.... looks like we got us a Mathews hater

This is the first bad words I have heard from ANYBODY about the switchback or XT.


----------



## Kendallbearden

stringmusic said:


> Awwwww.... looks like we got us a Mathews hater
> 
> This is the first bad words I have heard from ANYBODY about the switchback or XT.



Some people ain't pleased with nothing. They always want something better. As for myself, i shoot a PSE, so i can't speak on the quality of mathews. I have noticed that every year, almost every major manufacturer comes a "new and improved" bow. Same thing with cell phones, trail cameras, and trucks, and 4 wheelers, and guns....you get my drift. I still have an old Bear bow (don't remember the exact model) from the 1970's. It was passed down over the years. I shot two deer with it in 2009 before finally retiring it. It still made the deer just as dead as these new, more fancy bows. Everyone thinks that if they don't have the biggest and the best they are at a disadvantage. The market and the media have most people caught in their web. All the hunting shows on tv show products, and people think, "well i need that!" If you're a good hunter, you NEED a bow and arrow (or a gun), and something to sit on. That's it. Heck, the native americans survived for thousands of years killing their food with sticks and string. Now a days, you can't properly kill a deer unless your arrow is going 350 FPS. I don't understand it.


----------



## hansel

Guys are just going through a cycle and it's time for the 4-6 year old bows too go, I regret selling my SBXT I should have sold the Drenalin, but I've learned from my mistake. It just cost me over $1000 to buy it's replacement a Carbon Element


----------



## gregg

Good to know it is as I suspected, a quality bow. 

My current bow shoots pretty darn good(name of bow is a Speed Stick), I've won 3D tournaments with it and killed plenty of deer too. It is around 20 years old and I can get it to shoot 285 fps with a light arrow and low poundage for 3D and it will definitely kill them dead as a doornail....BUT, it is very loud, plus it's fun to get a new bow every 20 years We just got my son a used Bowtech "Rock" and that thing is awesome.....fast, quiet, accurate, boy is it fun to shoot and far superior to my old bow. I'm really looking at Bowtech or Matthews, but certainly open to others as well.


----------



## godogs57

Shot 'em all and love my Switchback XT the best. If I can't get this Z7 Extreme to shoot any better than it is right now, I will buy my XT back from my friend or go with a Carbon Element next time.


----------



## Booner Killa

I owned a SB too. I'm shooting a Hoyt AM32 right now and it's a great bow but it just doesn't have the feel of my SB. If I had it to do over, I wouldn't have sold my Mathews. That thing was flat out sweet!


----------



## autoturkey

I have a sbxt that i love would not even think about selling.bought a dxt because i was going on a col. elk hunt and did not want to go without a back up.I thought the sbxt  would be my back up but two years later the sbxt is still my #1 bow love it.I shoot  twice  as good with it than the dxt.


----------



## hambone76

A fantastic bow![/QUOTE
That is how I feel about my MQ1, which I bought new a long time ago.[/QUOTE]

MQ1 is a good one. Mine is still kickin'.
All of the Mathews bows are good bows to own.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

gregg said:


> Good to know it is as I suspected, a quality bow.
> 
> My current bow shoots pretty darn good(name of bow is a Speed Stick), I've won 3D tournaments with it and killed plenty of deer too. It is around 20 years old and I can get it to shoot 285 fps with a light arrow and low poundage for 3D and it will definitely kill them dead as a doornail....BUT, it is very loud, plus it's fun to get a new bow every 20 years We just got my son a used Bowtech "Rock" and that thing is awesome.....fast, quiet, accurate, boy is it fun to shoot and far superior to my old bow. I'm really looking at Bowtech or Matthews, but certainly open to others as well.




If I were you, I would not buy anything until I shot the Obsession SS. I do not own one, but I did shoot one this weekend at the Blast. It was very very sweet!!! If you are wanderin I bought a Z7 last year and love it too!!!


----------



## Taylor Co.

stringmusic said:


> Awwwww.... looks like we got us a Mathews hater
> 
> This is the first bad words I have heard from ANYBODY about the switchback or XT.



Naw, I was a "shop-shooter" for Mathews once upon a time. You didn't really read the post, I guess..I noticed the poking emoticon. I have owned the following Mathews bows: 1. VX Pro 2. ZMax 3. MQ1 4. Q2XL 5. Switchback 6. Conquest4
I shot on PSE's Staff for 5-yrs. They make real fine bows and their customer service is outstanding. They have one of the nicest Reps for our area that there is in Jim Landrum.
I've owned and shot Hoyts too: 1. Razortec 2. Oasis 3. ProVantage 4. Ultratec 
I've owned nine Bowtechs as well. 1-Martin. 3- Jennings bows in the late 70's and early 80's.
In all I have been shooting bows since the late 70's.
The absolute best customer service and Co.'s bows that I have shot are PSE, hands down!


----------



## stringmusic

Taylor Co. said:


> Naw, I was a "shop-shooter" for Mathews once upon a time. You didn't really read the post, I guess..I noticed the poking emoticon. I have owned the following Mathews bows: 1. VX Pro 2. ZMax 3. MQ1 4. Q2XL 5. Switchback 6. Conquest4
> I shot on PSE's Staff for 5-yrs. They make real fine bows and their customer service is outstanding. They have one of the nicest Reps for our area that there is in Jim Landrum.
> I've owned and shot Hoyts too: 1. Razortec 2. Oasis 3. ProVantage 4. Ultratec
> I've owned nine Bowtechs as well. 1-Martin. 3- Jennings bows in the late 70's and early 80's.
> In all I have been shooting bows since the late 70's.
> The absolute best customer service and Co.'s bows that I have shot are PSE, hands down!



I was just messin' with you man! It's all good


----------



## Headsortails

Seems that many bowhunters with high-end bows are only happy when they own the latest edition. Mathews is a great bow and any bow they build is quality.


----------



## drhunter1

I wonder how many hits we would get on a "show your Switchback" thread?


----------



## kurzrecord99

I been shooting the switchback since the first year it came out shot lots of others since but none compares to the switchback as far as smoothness and forgiveness. Jmo. If I bought a new bow I would still keep my switchback.


----------



## Alan in GA

*Had one......*

I bought a brand new 2005 Switchback in October of 2005. It was, and is the most 'dead in hand' bow I've ever shot. I don't know how you could get any 'less' vibration because it just did not have ANY! After taking a few deer with it, I sold it to Tim I., a friend of mine who put longer DL cams on it and still loves it.
The 2005 Switchback is one bow that, one day in the future, I may sit up in bed and scream about having sold it! Glad to have a great friend own it now. He LOVES it and has shot a lot of bows! His brother has a DRenalin, and their dad just purchased a Mission. All a happy Mathews family now!
I love my X Forces, but I would be amiss if I said anything about the 2005 Mathews Switchback that was anything less than "FANTASTIC".
Nuf said.


----------



## jgyfarms

Switchback is an awesome bow... I kept mine and bought a new z7 last year.  I really like my z7 but i can't say it's that much better than my sb


----------



## Bwmstr1

I got the original Switchback,put lots of meat in the freezer and 2 on the wall,might buy a new one ,no way i would sell it! all these years no problems,still shoots as good as the day i bought it!!! Will definetly be in the stand opening morning with it


----------



## Gadget

Trizey said:


> I've got a Switchback I've been thinking about selling, just don't have time to bowhunt anymore.





What?......... say it aint' so


----------



## Trizey

Gadget said:


> What?......... say it aint' so



Two small boys don't leave much time!!  I save the time I do have for turkey season and fishing.


----------



## golffreak

m1rt2n3 said:


> out with the old and in with the new.



I agree.


----------



## drhunter1

Hard to improve upon perfection.


----------



## gregg

Sounds like there are many happy Switchback owners....past and present. Guess it is a case of looking for the latest and greatest.


----------

